# Caitlyn in B/W



## thebasedsloth

_DSC3524.jpg by TheBasedSloth, on Flickr





_DSC3522.jpg by TheBasedSloth, on Flickr

Lemme hear them thoughts


----------



## limr

Might I suggest that the watermark NOT go directly across her breasts?


----------



## thebasedsloth

Haha, I knew someone would say that. I have the watermark set for that spot on my lightroom export, It'd just happened to go right there.. across her breasts..


----------



## hyeunny

don't know if it's what you were going for, but the face looks overexposed in the first image, a little too bright for my eyes, makes it a bit hard to make out her facial detail without squinting. As for the second one, seems like more of an artsy profile-ish shot, so once again I guess it depends with what you had in mind, but the hot spot in the hair is just so bright to me. Good images nonetheless


----------



## thebasedsloth

Might be your monitor, It looks a okay for me! 
The hair in the second is a tad bit bright though, I'll give you that one!


----------



## caseyrbrown

thebasedsloth said:


> Might be your monitor, It looks a okay for me!
> The hair in the second is a tad bit bright though, I'll give you that one!



Yeah first picture looks perfectly exposed IMO. 

I like the first one better, but I wish she wasn't squinting so much. Better to see more of the colored parts of her eyes. Just looks like she was looking into the sun or something.

I don't like #2 very much, just because you can barely see her face at all. Kind of has an edgy look to me, so if that's what you were going for then it's good. 

Just my thoughts


----------

